# River Sombrero Sale - Save on Shade!



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

Outfit your raft with bomber shade for next season and save some cash! Check out River Sombrero's Fall Clearance at www.riversombrero.com.

Save 20% on all quick ship Sombrero's and Stay Cool on the River!


----------

